# Sedan trunk bowtie swap



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Some here will just mask off the emblem and spray it with black plasti-dip. There is no need to remove it....


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Yeah i know. For others this not remotely good enough...


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

If you want to swap for a factory black one, just mark the four edges with masking tape, cut it off with fishing line or something, clean up the old adhesive and put the new one on.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Did you do it? I figured Chevy would provide some instructions with the black one or some kind of dimensions etc.
Problem is, i want to dechrome mine and paint it body color... during that process some time might pass.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

No, haven't done it myself on a 2nd gen Cruze.
Haven't addressed the bowties on the 2017 yet, and I masked off the rear bowtie on the 2016 and had it painted on the car. 
If you take it off for a while, you'll want to get a good measurement from the top of the bowtie to the top of the trunk lid if you want to put it back at the same height. Centering is easy, put it an equal distance from each side of the trunk lid.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

I just checked it out. It seems to me it is not flat but curved in all 3 dimensions to exactly match the body lines.
Measuring won't get you far as you do not have any exact point of reference.
Masking it with tape seems to be the way to go.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

You can remove the bowtie easily


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Very easy to Plastidip the bowtie without getting overspray all over the rest of the car. And honestly, I prefer the look of the Plastidip anyway - especially on the textured Volt bowtie.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Celdwist said:


> You can remove the bowtie easily


Looks good! Do you intend to leave it blank?


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

Plastidipped the wife's today. Temporary job until she decides if she wants to do an overlay, or paint it glossy to match the body color, considering I already had the plastidip already laying around, free mod, and she is liking it for now, I'll consider it a success. Looks nice with the texture of the bowtie.























Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Actually I was thinking of making it like the Impalas. There is a chrome piece you can purchase off of eBay and I might buy the cruze lettering and place it on there. 
Ebay link for chrome- https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sedan-for-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Ebay link for Cruze emblem- https://www.ebay.com/itm/122525686883
See how the Impala has it? It had the words "Impala" on the chrome piece all spaced out. Its hard to explain but I think the cruze could look good like that. What do you guys think?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't think it'd work real well, visually.


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

Given the space between the bowtie and the bottom lip of the trunk, you'd probably need to swap to a smaller bowtie, and move the bowtie further up vertically on the trunk. I like the outside of the box thinking, but my general rule of thumb is usually less is more, seems like that would make the rear end look a little too busy, but then again, I'm more of a debadge, paint to match, "chrome won't get ya home" type of guy. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

I totally get what you mean, that's why I debadged the back completely and made the front bow tie completely black. I was planning just to leave the bow tie off to be honest. I wasn't gonna put it back one.


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

****, now that you've shown me that, it makes me want to see it done. Sans bowtie, plus the fact yours is silver, I don't think it will look that bad at all, the chrome will probably compliment it. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

I think the chrome would look good but I was thinking of plastidipping the words Cruze and the chrome bar black, cause my windows, and wheels are black along with my side view mirrors. I think that would look sweet, and again no bow tie on the back, it would be too much, or if I were to do it I would probably make that all blacked out too.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

I am not much for silver cars, but, that is sweet. Dont know that you could go wrong with the chrome strip or blacking out the bowtie for the rear.


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

Yea, being that you have an LS, and most everything else you've blacked out, on 2nd thought if probably steer clear of doing that mod. I do like the idea though. I saw this car yesterday in town, I thought about how your idea would probably suit it well, since they went with the chrome wheels.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm debating on just removing the bowtie and TD badges on my hatch. Already took off the CRUZE.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If anything - leave the TD badge.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

I think it would look perfect with both of them off. I like debadged cars a whole lot. I'm pretty sure the bow ties on the hatches may be just adhesive. My sedan model (gen2) was just adhesives.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Celdwist said:


> I think it would look perfect with both of them off. I like debadged cars a whole lot. I'm pretty sure the bow ties on the hatches may be just adhesive. My sedan model (gen2) was just adhesives.
> View attachment 258946


I too like clean debadged cars too. I might throw up an OEM Opel Astra badge on the rear and remove the bowtie just to mess with people, lol. Enough people already think I drive a Volt (wtf?). 

What I want is a company to make a front badgeless grill for our vehicles. If the front badge is removed from the grille you are left with a bowtie outline/guide holes.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

quailallstar said:


> Celdwist said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would look perfect with both of them off. I like debadged cars a whole lot. I'm pretty sure the bow ties on the hatches may be just adhesive. My sedan model (gen2) was just adhesives.
> ...



Hahah, I was thinking the same thing not too long ago! In Australia it is the Holden Astra. I was gonna buy the Holden badge and place it on the rear of mine too hahah. And I have been looking EVERYWHERE for a badgless grille for the Gen2 and nothing yet! It wouldn't be that hard to be honest to make it. The only thing that would be even close but still have the bow tie outline is this off of eBay. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222808876382


We could make a separate forum dedicated to finding a badgeless grille


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

yes just adhesive i took my CRUZE and LT off over the week and was going to put on the black ones i got from chevy but just gonna leave it off and clean


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Celdwist said:


> Hahah, I was thinking the same thing not too long ago! In Australia it is the Holden Astra. I was gonna buy the Holden badge and place it on the rear of mine too hahah. And I have been looking EVERYWHERE for a badgless grille for the Gen2 and nothing yet! It wouldn't be that hard to be honest to make it. The only thing that would be even close but still have the bow tie outline is this off of eBay.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222808876382
> 
> We could make a separate forum dedicated to finding a badgeless grille


*Given more time I bet a badgeless option should make its way into the market (fingers crossed). An option for you is the Holden Astra Sedan front grille from Australia. This looks to fit the non RS Cruze.

*

















*If you want to go all out then you also need to find and pick up the Holder wheel center caps. Same wheels found on the RS model here in the US. Anyone know where to source these from? Ebay is a no go. I'm also looking or OEM Opel 52mm center wheel caps an no luck...

*


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Just got that chrome bar finally and put Cruze one it. Plastipped it, here's how it looks.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I like it - especially if you niteshade the tails...then it'll really tie in well!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

quailallstar said:


> I too like clean debadged cars too. I might throw up an OEM Opel Astra badge on the rear and remove the bowtie just to mess with people, lol. Enough people already think I drive a Volt (wtf?).
> 
> What I want is a company to make a front badgeless grill for our vehicles. If the front badge is removed from the grille you are left with a bowtie outline/guide holes.


Kinda like this?!


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Kinda like this?!


Yup something like that. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jascnscott322 (Jan 25, 2016)

Celdwist said:


> I think it would look perfect with both of them off. I like debadged cars a whole lot. I'm pretty sure the bow ties on the hatches may be just adhesive. My sedan model (gen2) was just adhesives.
> View attachment 258946


The Gen 2 is just stick on there? No hole?


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Jascnscott322 said:


> The Gen 2 is just stick on there? No hole?


It's just adhesive on the back of the hatch. However the grill uses prongs. I already changed mine out for the black/chrome bowties.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Fireworks234 said:


> It's just adhesive on the back of the hatch. However the grill uses prongs. I already changed mine out for the black/chrome bowties.


That was the first thing I did with mine as well. The front was like 30 seconds to replace. Rear was almost an hour between heating it, removing it and cleaning up the residue. I want to get the black CRUZE emblem too but my car is black, not sure how that'd look. I wish they made it black with a red background like the I saw on a new Traverse the other day. I think it was a redline package

EDIT foundit and you can get them! This is so what I'm getting!










EDIT 2: Just ordered it. It's cheaper than the GM black one too!


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> That was the first thing I did with mine as well. The front was like 30 seconds to replace. Rear was almost an hour between heating it, removing it and cleaning up the residue. I want to get the black CRUZE emblem too but my car is black, not sure how that'd look. I wish they made it black with a red background like the I saw on a new Traverse the other day. I think it was a redline package
> 
> EDIT foundit and you can get them! This is so what I'm getting!
> 
> ...


I did the replacement on my first Cruze flawlessly...my second one I was a little impatient and long story short...I needed some touch-up paint and was very upset with myself. I forgot to put down some tape and absolutely gouged the heck out of my paint.


----------

